# Help identifying an Auratus



## tre8201 (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought some blue and black auratus a few months to add to the single one I already had. But as soon as I aquired the new ones the old one didn't look like them. I know there is some variation in color even among the same morphs so maybe this is just that case. But the one I already had is almost a sky blue where as the other ones are a darker, more true blue. I've included 2 pictures that I hope may help. The frog near the bottom of the picture is the one I need identified.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a normal blue and black to me. Just looks like it lost its darkness, you may want to try some nutrose.


----------



## tre8201 (Nov 11, 2008)

It's always been that color though. I bought it with 2 others and I'm fairly sure they were wild caught when I purchased them. The other 2 died about 2 to 3 weeks after I got them and this is the one that survived. That was probably a year ago and it has been the same color since day one. The only reason I asked is because it's a different shade of blue then all the other blue and blacks out there.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Even the same morph of blue and black will have different shades of blue, coloring pattern and size of the frog can help ID the morph. There have been 2 or 3 different true blue and black Auratus come in over the years, your look pretty similar, are they all full grown adults?


----------



## tre8201 (Nov 11, 2008)

The dark blue ones are approximately 6 to 7 months old. The lighter blue one I'm less sure of due to not knowing it's origins, but as I said I've had it about a year now. And I'm pretty sure it was wild caught because I talked to a someone who got a large group in around the time I purchased mine, and he lost all of his.


----------

